# Caffeine tablets



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience, positive or negative with caffeine supplements? I've read reviews on them which say that unlike coffee or drinks/food containing caffeine, they don't make them jittery and anxious, just more alert.

I used to drink coffee every day but it started to have a bad effect on my stomach and nerves, I switched to decaf but that started to give bad side effects too. I can have about a can of coke/diet coke a day and that's about all I can tolerate. I feel that I'm really lacking in energy. 

A girl I know from work takes them when she needs to have energy for deadlines at uni etc, that's what I'm struggling with at the moment, I get my university deadlines all at the same time, I work on my days off from uni, I can't drink coffee or energy drinks like red bull, if I "nap" I'm crashed out for like 3 hours. 

I might try them anyway, I'm cautious about it, but I realise that everyone has different reactions, in terms of anxiety though I'd be interested to hear if anyone has any first hand experiences or recommendations.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i get real bad head pressure after drinking caffeine it feels like my brain gonna explode it weird tho cause i can have vyvanse or adderall and not have that side effect. caffeine bad any kinda thing that stress inducing is awful for your body your stimulating the fight or flight response, when ya need too be relaxed and enjoy life


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for your input, I take it vyvanse or adderall are stimulants? Yeah I'd love to enjoy a relaxed life lol but I would also like to stay awake when I need to :?. I'm trying to exercise more because that's helping to give more energy but at times it's not enough and I know that caffeine in drinks has a bad effect on me but I was just curious about the tablets after hearing that they don't cause anxiety in some people. If you suffer with anxiety in general though maybe that's a different situation.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

I've been taking caffeine pills regularly for about 6 years now.. When I first started, one day at work I took too much and felt very "high" and weird. Then I got the biggest migraine of my life. 

...BUT now that I'm tolerant and know what doses are my "sweet spot", I take them before work and speed around, it's great. I've never drank coffee or energy drinks so I don't know what the difference would feel like..


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Caffeine 50mg and glucose, generic brand or pro plus. I use them before work in the mornings and sometimes midday, super clean and efficient yah?!:/ no side effects let's party! : b

I'd suggest taking half a one first and see how you tolerate it, but in general caffeine is completely safe for most people even long term, it's the bees knees, unless you have high blood pressure/ hypertension, if so ask your doctor, he/she'll probably tell you through coffee blackened, sugar rotten teeth that you're good to go.


----------

